# Fail to launch opengl project with primusrun

## Fulgurance

Hello, i work on OpenGL project on C++ with SFML, and i would like to taken this moment to test primusrun with my program. 

But when i use this command, i have an error:

```
fulgurance@MSI-GS73VR-6RF ~/Développement/Test $ primusrun ./Test

libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found

libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

Warning: The created OpenGL context does not fully meet the settings that were requested

Requested: version = 1.1 ; depth bits = 32 ; stencil bits = 0 ; AA level = 0 ; core = false ; debug = false

Created: version = 4.5 ; depth bits = 24 ; stencil bits = 0 ; AA level = 0 ; core = false ; debug = false

Setting vertical sync not supported

libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found

libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext

  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (X_GLXIsDirect)

  Serial number of failed request:  32

  Current serial number in output stream:  31

Processus arrêté

fulgurance@MSI-GS73VR-6RF ~/Développement/Test $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

## Maitreya

Can you pastebin:

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose primusrun ./Test

```

Does it work for other stuff than your own code?

----------

## Fulgurance

The same result with other application, it's not problem with my code:

```
fulgurance@MSI-GS73VR-6RF ~/Développement/Test $ primusrun dolphin

libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found

libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

kf5.kio.core: Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find "mtp"

kf5.kio.core: Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find "mtp"

Cannot creat accessible child interface for object:  PlacesView(0x16851f0)  index:  16

kf5.kio.core: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf!

```

----------

## R0b0t1

Does `primusrun glxinfo` work? Also I can't be entirely sure, but if you select NVIDIA as your OpenGL provider then it is possible that the card is already in use.

----------

